# amazing day of fishing, 1st muskie



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

well i had probably the most amazing day of fishing of my life last night, had at least 10 big muskie follow, the very first one i had on, fought for a while, got it along side the boat, and we tried netting it, but the hook got caught in the net, and it managed to shake free, i was heart broken. it was probaly a 15-20 lber.... then had more followers but no takers, including one that was definately a 50 + incher, had something else hit my big bucktail later (well actually it hit him spooked him ahead of the lure so i sped up past him then that really ****** him off so he smashed it, but got off right after, may have bin a pike though...) then back to where i lost the original fish, with a little less then an hr to go of day light, i wasnt seeing many fish, had one smaller one follow but that was it, i was just about ready to pack it in, when i saw some small fish jumpin like crazy out a lil further, so i started movin towards them, and as im watching them kablamo, sumthin just hammers my bucktail, and as the drag is screaming off my rod, im thinkin oh god im got sumthin nice, she took alot of big hard runs, and even did a leap clear out of the water (which at that point my hands were shakin pretty bad haha) got her along side the boat a couple times just to have her take another big run, then finally got her tired out, my partner grabs the net, im like no way, ur not tryin that again haha, so i get down got my hands in her gills and lifted her into the boat, took a few pics and a measurement and sent her back on her way.

46 inches the smile says it all


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

WOW

That pic really gets the juices flowin!

Congrats!!!


----------



## toolman (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey nice Musky!! Sounds like was a great day on the water.


----------



## lunkerlander (Aug 26, 2007)

Nice job! I really like the colors on the fish!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Congrats. I second the coloration, it's cool!


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Nice fish, good story, hope you catch a bunch more.

Nick, admit it, you only like that fish because it appears to be nearly the same color as a FL Gator!


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

I've never seen colors like that!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ForeverAngler (Jun 27, 2007)

Those colors are outstanding!


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

ya it definately had some nice colours on it! good clear water, as well its a georgian bay strain of fish!


----------



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

great story and nice fish. I would love to hook into a beauty like that.


----------

